# Good Cigar/Whiskey pairings?



## Leafs42084 (Sep 15, 2010)

Any big cigar/whiskey people out there?

I know that generally you want to have an evenly matched combination so that one doesnt overpower the other... wondering what you guys enjoyed.

Do you guys have a go to brand for a full bodied stronger cigar as well as a more mild one?


----------



## skiswitch6 (Aug 13, 2010)

I like more whiskey with my whiskey. Sorry that's not terribly helpful but at least your post got bumped to the top of the page. Maybe someone can offer you better advice than me


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

*Not many whiskeys or scotches or rum that I have not tried with cigars. What I look for in any libation is how it interract with the tobacco flavor and some overpower the cigar. Depending on what brand I drank it seemed that Knob Creek while a good whiskey will finish on a dry note and then drawing on my cigar will tend to "numb" the taste. I have drank Drambuie for it's unique taste of honey notes that blend well with almost any kind of tobacco except pipe tobacco,,,there is a disconnect. Drambuie seems to leave a hint of sweetness on the tongue that just embraces the next puff on a cigar. Scotch while good by itself can rob a cigar from it's true character because of it's own strength. I know we all can get used to our drinks and it becomes an ingrained habit of choice because it becomes more of a ritual than taste. Not trying to change any minds but sometimes experimenting with different things can open your eyes to some really nice stuff.*


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Although I do enjoy the taste of cigar, to me, drinking a nice glass of scotch really adds to the enjoyment. It's kinda like when people say they don't like a one trick pony cigars. I like a variety in my taste when I'm enjoying things with my tongue. That applies to not only to cigars but in food as well. You can have so much of the good stuff! I like sipping on Balvenie 12yrs on a cube of ice. I love 16yrs, but it can get a bit pricey!


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

My first name used to be whiskey until I stopped drinking.

So what exactly do you want to know?

My main expertise is in bourbon and scotch.

But it does depend on the cigar and believe it or not, your mood.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Forty-Creek Barrel Select goes well with light-bodied sticks.

I usually drink rum with sticks when I can...


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Russell's Reserve 6 year Rye pairs well with Oliva V double Robustos.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

This made me think
If I am going for the perfect match, I find myself reaching for
a beverage that I would not drink, if I were only drinking.
I am a scotch guy, but rum really goes well with many cigars.
When I do reach for scotch, it maytimes is a lighter less peaty (sp)

I am not an IPA guy, but with many CC's, it is a religious experiecne.

Sorry for the ramblings
Short answer, Lighter scotch as not to overtake the cigar


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

I keep hearing people mention rum as their favorite pairings. How do people enjoy drinking rum? Neat? Mixed? w/ Splash of Water?

I enjoy drinking scotch regardless of whether if I'm smoking a cigar or not. It's even better with a cigar though!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Tman said:


> I keep hearing people mention rum as their favorite pairings. How do people enjoy drinking rum? Neat? Mixed? w/ Splash of Water?
> 
> I enjoy drinking scotch regardless of whether if I'm smoking a cigar or not. It's even better with a cigar though!


 rocks....the sweetness helps bring out flavors that aren't as appearant with other pairings


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

asmartbull said:


> rocks....the sweetness helps bring out flavors that aren't as appearant with other pairings


*Ditto this...some rums can be so overpowering without the ice cube that your taste buds will actually reflect a bad taste because it is tied directly to our brains in terms of transference. Overloading your sense of taste will send a signal to your brain that will change directly how you perceive that taste so having two overpowering tastes in your mouth at once can/will change your perception.*

*Just as a side note...cacoguesia is one of those medical terms most aren't acquainted with but questions have come up from time to time about that "metallic" kind of taste in our mouths esp. when we have a cigar sometimes. This is a real condition some suffer with who have no idea they have it...if you have a change in taste patterns and not just from cigars in general where things taste "like metal in your mouth",,,talk to your Doctor about it.*


----------



## The Waco Kid (Jun 20, 2010)

The first pairing I found what really knocked my socks off was Macallan 12yr old with.... I think it was an A Fuente Gran Reserva of some sort but of course I didn't make a note of it. Since then, I've found that I really like a Bass Ale with most cigars. I haven't tried other whiskies. I've had an Amaretto after (not with) a Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro and thought that was pretty nice.

I am going to try Drambuie, though. I've seen Gary post that a couple of times, and it looks good.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

I always liked Old Charter (bourbon) when I smoked a cigar, particularly the 101 proof. It tasted "sweet" and had good body to it and I could pair it with a lot of cigars. That one was addictive to me. The old charter 80 proof was also good (not as good as the 101). That was the most "scotch-like' bourbon that I had. That one could go with ANY cigar, pretty much. That one was light. 

I liked Old Fitzgerald 1849 (bourbon)-- nice and mellow but enough body to let you know you weren't drinking crap. That one paired with stronger cigars pretty well. 

As for scotch, hmm. As many bottles as I went through, I always thought bourbon worked better. But Balvenie (Doublewood) was always good. 

Again, let me know the type of cigar, and I can give you a good pairing :smile:


----------



## Krish the Fish (May 3, 2010)

I haven't had much in the way of experience, but just from anecdotal evidence, I found that Laphroaig 10 overpowered any cigar I tried to accompany it with. Maybe it was just me, but the sheer strength of that scotch overpowered my taste buds (and my nose) to the point where I couldn't make out flavors on my next couple puffs.

I might have to try again to see if it was just a fluke (it was at a herf, and I was already 2 cigars in, along with some brisket and diet coke in my system :rofl: )


----------



## Leafs42084 (Sep 15, 2010)

anyone have any good beer recommendations while we're on this topic?

I think a lighter beer would go well with cigars. I tried having a hoegarden with a cohiba once and it was really good.

havent tried it yet but one of my favourite beers is innis & gunn... nothing like beer aged in whiskey barrels lol


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Leafs42084 said:


> anyone have any good beer recommendations while we're on this topic?


I had a Dogfish Head Indian Brown Ale with a Nestor Miranda "Ruky" last week and loved it. The beer brings molasses, coffee & chocolate which I also like in cigars. It may be a little too much flavor for some cigars but am going to explore it.

Stout's also make good partners.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Krish the Fish said:


> I haven't had much in the way of experience, but just from anecdotal evidence, I found that Laphroaig 10 overpowered any cigar I tried to accompany it with. Maybe it was just me, but the sheer strength of that scotch overpowered my taste buds (and my nose) to the point where I couldn't make out flavors on my next couple puffs.
> 
> I might have to try again to see if it was just a fluke (it was at a herf, and I was already 2 cigars in, along with some brisket and diet coke in my system :rofl: )


Is Laphroaig your favorite scotch? The Islay scotch tends to have that strong peaty taste to it that, to me, tops the gross-o-meter for the uninitiated/unfamiliar. It is an acquired taste. I don't mind the taste, but I've heard other people say along the lines of "That is the worst smelling scotch I've seen you drink!" On the other hand, they don't mind smelling my Balvenie 16yrs as much.


----------



## Krish the Fish (May 3, 2010)

Tman said:


> Is Laphroaig your favorite scotch? The Islay scotch tends to have that strong peaty taste to it that, to me, tops the gross-o-meter for the uninitiated/unfamiliar. It is an acquired taste. I don't mind the taste, but I've heard other people say along the lines of "That is the worst smelling scotch I've seen you drink!" On the other hand, they don't my smelling my Balvenie 16yrs as much.


I'm a whiskey man of all sorts, but I haven't yet made a favorite. Perhaps you are right, and the peat is what was sticking to my taste buds. This is what the Laphroaig 10 made me feel like: :faint: lol. I might try some Balvenie 16 and see if I like that better..


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Krish the Fish said:


> I'm a whiskey man of all sorts, but I haven't yet made a favorite. Perhaps you are right, and the peat is what was sticking to my taste buds. This is what the Laphroaig 10 made me feel like: :faint: lol. I might try some Balvenie 16 and see if I like that better..


Sorry. I made an error when I said 16 yrs. I meant 15 yrs! Try the 12 yrs to see if you like them or not. That way you won't lose ~$60 on a bottle of something that you might not like. The 15 yrs has a more refined smoother taste, but they both have a similar flavor. I usually put a cube of ice in my 12 yrs to round the taste a little. I drink 15 yrs neat! Yumm


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Laphroaig is an intense scotch-- not for the meek. 

That was the scotch I drank when I was down in the pits. There also was a brand called "Smokehead" that I drank when I was in a bad mood. 

Both would most certainly overpower just about any cigar. 

Although the Laphroaig 15 is more nutty and mellow than the 10....


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

BKDW said:


> Laphroaig is an intense scotch-- not for the meek.
> 
> That was the scotch I drank when I was down in the pits. There also was a brand called "Smokehead" that I drank when I was in a bad mood.
> 
> ...


Laphroaig 18 is even better (and is replacing the 15). If you like smoky (esp. Islay) Scotches (which I do), the 18 is a very nice balance between smoky and sweet (smooth). That, I would think, would pare well. Frankly, Laphroaig is my favorite Scotch and would be my Scotch of choice to pare with a really intense cigar. It's really expensive though so it's not something I've done more than once or twice.

On my tongue, the smokiness of Laphroaig (or perhaps any Islay Scotch) and the smoky intensity of a good full-bodied cigar are a nice complement to each other. If you like the idea of a smoky Scotch but Laphroaig sounds too overpowering, you could do it on the cheap and try some Black Bottle Scotch which is one of the only Islay blends out there (and only about $20/bottle). That is on the lighter side of smoky and is perhaps a little less likely to overshadow the cigar as much.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

*Just as a side note...cacoguesia is one of those medical terms most aren't acquainted with but questions have come up from time to time about that "metallic" kind of taste in our mouths esp. when we have a cigar sometimes.
*

Gary
Sorry for the hijack, but what causes the metal taste when smoking

:focus:


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

CaptainBlenderman said:


> Laphroaig 18 is even better (and is replacing the 15). If you like smoky (esp. Islay) Scotches (which I do), the 18 is a very nice balance between smoky and sweet (smooth). That, I would think, would pare well. Frankly, Laphroaig is my favorite Scotch and would be my Scotch of choice to pare with a really intense cigar. It's really expensive though so it's not something I've done more than once or twice.
> 
> On my tongue, the smokiness of Laphroaig (or perhaps any Islay Scotch) and the smoky intensity of a good full-bodied cigar are a nice complement to each other. If you like the idea of a smoky Scotch but Laphroaig sounds too overpowering, you could do it on the cheap and try some Black Bottle Scotch which is one of the only Islay blends out there (and only about $20/bottle). That is on the lighter side of smoky and is perhaps a little less likely to overshadow the cigar as much.


I have been out of the drinking game for a while, so I actually didn't know they made an 18 year. It must be good. Have you tried Caol Ila? The 18 year from what I remember was REAL GOOD. That could pair well with a medium or full bodied smoke.


----------



## WhoDat (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm not big on whiskey, but I love my rum! Here are a couple of pairing I enjoy:

Ron Pampero Anniversario & Ashton VSG 
Ron Zacapa & Padron 1964
Pyrat XO & A. Fuente Hemingway


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

asmartbull said:


> *Just as a side note...cacoguesia is one of those medical terms most aren't acquainted with but questions have come up from time to time about that "metallic" kind of taste in our mouths esp. when we have a cigar sometimes.*
> 
> Gary
> Sorry for the hijack, but what causes the metal taste when smoking
> ...


*I found this answer and I think I posted on this about a year ago but it bares repeating again...*

First, to explain, the reason why cigars have a metallic taste is because natural tobacco leaf contains small, VERY small traces of metal compounds and minerals such as magnesium, silver and iron. On their own, we can barely taste them but when combined with an anion, it can create silver chloride and this is what produces a bitter, metallic taste in cigars. Anion compounds coincidentally, can be found in ionized water and even distilled water that is not 100% pure. Certain brands of crystal gel packs have been known to contain traces of the anion compound chloride; the perfect agent for creating silver chloride. When silver chloride is mixed with our saliva, the result is an unappealing, metallic taste in our mouths.

To remedy this, the best thing you can do is make sure you're using 100% pure distilled water and lower the humidity. I know you like your cigars soft but this metallic taste is usually prevalent when the humidity is high. Some people have told me that between 68 to 71% humidity, you won't get that metallic taste so much but when the humidity reaches the mid 70's, the metallic taste is quite noticeable and becomes more distinct the higher the humidity is.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Cigary said:


> *I found this answer and I think I posted on this about a year ago but it bares repeating again...*
> 
> First, to explain, the reason why cigars have a metallic taste is because natural tobacco leaf contains small, VERY small traces of metal compounds and minerals such as magnesium, silver and iron. On their own, we can barely taste them but when combined with an anion, it can create silver chloride and this is what produces a bitter, metallic taste in cigars. Anion compounds coincidentally, can be found in ionized water and even distilled water that is not 100% pure. Certain brands of crystal gel packs have been known to contain traces of the anion compound chloride; the perfect agent for creating silver chloride. When silver chloride is mixed with our saliva, the result is an unappealing, metallic taste in our mouths.
> 
> To remedy this, the best thing you can do is make sure you're using 100% pure distilled water and lower the humidity. I know you like your cigars soft but this metallic taste is usually prevalent when the humidity is high. Some people have told me that between 68 to 71% humidity, you won't get that metallic taste so much but when the humidity reaches the mid 70's, the metallic taste is quite noticeable and becomes more distinct the higher the humidity is.


someone please give this gent some RG
It won't let me,,,,,,,,


----------



## zenbamboo (Aug 30, 2010)

BKDW said:


> I have been out of the drinking game for a while, so I actually didn't know they made an 18 year. It must be good. Have you tried Caol Ila? The 18 year from what I remember was REAL GOOD. That could pair well with a medium or full bodied smoke.


I had a bottle of 18 yr Caol Ila and it is my hands down favorite scotch I have ever tried. Unfortunately my friends agreed and finished more than half the bottle without me.:mmph: I have not found a bottle at any local liquor stores since then. I am sure it is pricey (I won it with $5 of raffle tickets at a fund raiser) but this would definitely be saved for special occasions or the very best of company.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

zenbamboo said:


> I had a bottle of 18 yr Caol Ila and it is my hands down favorite scotch I have ever tried. Unfortunately my friends agreed and finished more than half the bottle without me.:mmph: I have not found a bottle at any local liquor stores since then. I am sure it is pricey (I won it with $5 of raffle tickets at a fund raiser) but this would definitely be saved for special occasions or the very best of company.


I have been wanting to try Caol Ila for quite a while but haven't had the money or opportunity. Thanks to *BKDW* for the recommendation and to zenbamboo for the affirmation. It will still likely be awhile, but I'll add it to my ever-growing lists of Scotches to try if I ever get the chance! As I said, I just love a good smoky Scotch with a cigar. I'm willing to bet I'd be a fan of just about any Islay Scotch...


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

WhoDat said:


> I'm not big on whiskey, but I love my rum! Here are a couple of pairing I enjoy:
> 
> Ron Pampero Anniversario & Ashton VSG
> Ron Zacapa & Padron 1964
> Pyrat XO & A. Fuente Hemingway


I really enjoy whisky but recently had a (albeit cheap) dark rum with a cigar and was amazed I hadn't tried that before. I bought it to mix with a cheap bourbon in order to make it drikable (worked like a charm) and it made me curious about better rums and paring them with a good stick (by themselves next time...no more cheap bourbon for me). Thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## The Waco Kid (Jun 20, 2010)

WhoDat said:


> I'm not big on whiskey, but I love my rum! Here are a couple of pairing I enjoy:
> 
> Ron Pampero Anniversario & Ashton VSG
> Ron Zacapa & Padron 1964
> Pyrat XO & A. Fuente Hemingway


I haven't had rum since the that stupid pina colada song got so popular. But, I've seen enough postings about pairing rum that I'm going to give it a shot (second on the list, after Drambuie thanks to Gary's suggestion). What's a good starter rum? My local Spec's Liquor Warehouse has the Pyrat XO for $27.58, is that a reasonable buy to try it out?

My prior experience with rum is only in mixed drinks that tend to be way too sweet for me, and I expect you can get away with pretty cheap rum if you're going to mix it with Coke or coconut or something like that.


----------



## WhoDat (Sep 22, 2010)

CaptainBlenderman said:


> I really enjoy whisky but recently had a (albeit cheap) dark rum with a cigar and was amazed I hadn't tried that before. I bought it to mix with a cheap bourbon in order to make it drikable (worked like a charm) and it made me curious about better rums and paring them with a good stick (by themselves next time...no more cheap bourbon for me). Thanks for the recommendations.


Glad I could share my opinion with you, Capt!

I feel the same way about rum as I do cigars. I like quality rum and cigars because life is too short for crappy rum and cigars! I don't like Bacardi at all (their 8 anos is ok, but for the money you're better off going in another direction). Like good cigars, not all good rums are horribly expensive. The most I've spent on a bottle of rum is $50.00 (Ron Zacapa 23 yr.). Although it's kinda pricy, it's worth it to me. However, both Pampero and Pyrat XO will run about $30-35.00 each, and you can find a good rum for about $20.00 if you look hard enough.

Sorry if this Rum Raider hyjacked your Whiskey Post!


----------



## zenbamboo (Aug 30, 2010)

Just like aging cigars, you can re-cask distilled alcohol to let it age further. You just have to find a place to sell you the casks. The smallest ones I know of hold two liters and age it faster than larger casks. I don't mean to thread hijack.


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I like a quality sweet brandy or Canadian Whiskey,, goes with most any cigar and I always drink them straight..


Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

zenbamboo said:


> Just like aging cigars, you can re-cask distilled alcohol to let it age further. You just have to find a place to sell you the casks. The smallest ones I know of hold two liters and age it faster than larger casks. I don't mean to thread hijack.


Sounds like a great idea. How do you go about finding a place that sells such casks?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Leafs42084 said:


> Any big cigar/whiskey people out there?
> 
> I know that generally you want to have an evenly matched combination so that one doesnt overpower the other... wondering what you guys enjoyed.
> 
> Do you guys have a go to brand for a full bodied stronger cigar as well as a more mild one?


Any Medium to Full Body Cuban Cigar stands up well to most any Bourbon or Scotch whiskey IMHO. If i am smoking a light Body Cuban Cigar then i go with a clear liquor Rum Tequila Gin etc. The real Hoppy bears go well with Medium to full body cigars as well IMHO.


----------



## zenbamboo (Aug 30, 2010)

CaptainBlenderman said:


> Sounds like a great idea. How do you go about finding a place that sells such casks?


The Copper Fox Distillery in Virginia sells them to the public. I imagine most distilleries will sell them privately. If I remember correctly US law allows only one time use and so the distilleries (and vineyards for that matter) sell them overseas particularly to Scotland where the distilleries there dabble with flavors by using oak casks that have already been seasoned by bourbon, wine, port, or sherry.

Keep in mind that small casks will age faster.

You can also buy the wood chips for smoking meats. Tabasco and Jack Daniels cask chips can be found if you know where to look. But now I am really getting off topic.

http://www.copperfox.biz/


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

CaptainBlenderman said:


> I have been wanting to try Caol Ila for quite a while but haven't had the money or opportunity. Thanks to *BKDW* for the recommendation and to zenbamboo for the affirmation. It will still likely be awhile, but I'll add it to my ever-growing lists of Scotches to try if I ever get the chance! As I said, I just love a good smoky Scotch with a cigar. I'm willing to bet I'd be a fan of just about any Islay Scotch...


no prob man.

I have a funny story.

I was at a bar in which the bartender knew nothing about scotch. There sat a half a bottle of the Caol Ila 18. I figured each serving was going to be pretty expensive, but I asked her anyway how much it would be. She said 7 bucks.

Needless to say, there was no more Caol Ila left after I was done.

People know very little about scotch-- they either overcharge you or undercharge you.

It was so sweet.... That was a great whisky.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

WhoDat said:


> Glad I could share my opinion with you, Capt!
> 
> I feel the same way about rum as I do cigars. I like quality rum and cigars because life is too short for crappy rum and cigars! I don't like Bacardi at all (their 8 anos is ok, but for the money you're better off going in another direction). Like good cigars, not all good rums are horribly expensive. The most I've spent on a bottle of rum is $50.00 (Ron Zacapa 23 yr.). Although it's kinda pricy, it's worth it to me. However, both Pampero and Pyrat XO will run about $30-35.00 each, and you can find a good rum for about $20.00 if you look hard enough.
> 
> Sorry if this Rum Raider hyjacked your Whiskey Post!


Zacapa is DEFINITELY one of the best rums on the market, hands down.
There are places where I bought a bottle of the 23 yo as low as 38 bucks. For something that good and of that quality, that is a steal. That rum should probably be worth at least twice as much.

That rum is a thing of beauty.

I remember I brought a bottle to a party once.... the fools wanted to mix it with coke. I immediately grabbed that bottle up.


----------



## WhoDat (Sep 22, 2010)

CaptainBlenderman said:


> I really enjoy whisky but recently had a (albeit cheap) dark rum with a cigar and was amazed I hadn't tried that before. I bought it to mix with a cheap bourbon in order to make it drikable (worked like a charm) and it made me curious about better rums and paring them with a good stick (by themselves next time...no more cheap bourbon for me). Thanks for the recommendations.


Mitch,

I sent a PM off yesterday, but I'm not sure if it was delivered. Let me know and I'll rewrite the PM.


----------



## WhoDat (Sep 22, 2010)

WhoDat said:


> Mitch,
> 
> I sent a PM off yesterday, but I'm not sure if it was delivered. Let me know and I'll rewrite the PM.


Just got the reply, nevermind!


----------



## digthisbigcrux (Dec 25, 2009)

Last night I enjoyed a Dogfish head 90 Minute IPA, two fingers of Pappy Van Winkles 15 y/o (neat)and a Diesel Unlimited Toro.....and was in pretty much nirvana. 

This will be my special occasion combo....loved every second of that two hours.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Went out and bought myself a Zaya Gran Reserva 12 yr Trinidad










Very nice looking rum. I've never tried a higher priced rum, but this was very delicious. It did have a strong vanilla taste to it. Very sweet compared to the scotch I enjoy on a regular basis, but it was a nice change! I paired it with La Aroma De Cuba Edicion Especial #2, and it worked pretty well. Not sure how it would work with a stronger cigar, but will find out soon!


----------



## Troller98 (Sep 21, 2010)

I've seen lots of great suggestions and a couple new bottles I'm going to have to hunt for...

For me Bookers can make even the worst cigar experience better.


----------



## WhoDat (Sep 22, 2010)

Zaya Gran Reserva 12 yr Trinidad is one of the finest rums on the market! I my top 5 favorite rums! Another instance where the quality is worth the price.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Troller98 said:


> I've seen lots of great suggestions and a couple new bottles I'm going to have to hunt for...
> 
> For me Bookers can make even the worst cigar experience better.


That's some high octane stuff there....

My high proof bourbon of choice was Old Grand Dad 114, straight.

What a bourbon!!


----------

